# Boston Acoustics Test CD (download)



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

If this works well I have more (better) test CDs to post:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FJDWG5OH

This is a CD image that was created with Roxio Easy CD Creator. You can download the free BlackBerry desktop software *WITH MEDIA MANAGER*. The media manager is Roxio Easy CD Creator.

As soon as the upload is finshed I will post a link to download the BB software with the Media Manager (WIN). After you install the whole thing, the other software can be uninstalled and the Media Manager will be left intact and ready to use.

Enjoy!

*EDIT:* As promised, THIS is the link to the software mentioned above.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Giving this a go.... its one I haven't heard yet so pretty stoked. Getting a good collection of these types of discs now and some of them aren't wall to wall classical music too! =)

Thanks for your up...

Jim


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, so i pulled both files down. I've installed the media manager software, and I'm lost about burning this file. That media manager software is garbage, the help is useless. Any insight?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

DaveRulz said:


> OK, so i pulled both files down. I've installed the media manager software, and I'm lost about burning this file. That media manager software is garbage, the help is useless. Any insight?


Just have to double click on the file and if you have a blank CD in the drive it will start burning.

Just checking, you do have the Roxio stuff installed, right? And make sure this is not an id10t error.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

roxio crap is installed, double clicking says it's an unknown file type. doesn't show in teh list of programs to use to open it....so maybe i've messed up the installation


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

downloading it now so I can't test it myself but try changing the extension to .iso to see if your burning software will pick it up.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I tried to save the image as *.iso but the "free" software would not let me do it. Honestly I dnn't think you can just change the extension and make it work, but if it does please let us know. I will install the "real" version of Roxio and see if that lets me change the extension to *.iso.

FC


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok for those of you that don't want to install Roxio, you can download the trial for UltraISO and that will open this image file. You can then extract the WAV files.

By the way does anyone have the track information for this CD?


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

GREAT! Lemme try that


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

xlynoz said:


> Ok for those of you that don't want to install Roxio, you can download the trial for UltraISO and that will open this image file. You can then extract the WAV files.
> 
> By the way does anyone have the track information for this CD?


No need for a trial version of an iso opener. Just use daemon tools. It's free and just as effective.
http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/download.php

Track info should pop up once the cd is burned. If you use a music library such as iTunes, you can load the iso via Daemon Tools, then go to iTunes and load that 'cd' from the virtual drive created by DT. Then all the info should turn up. You should also be able to burn the cd via iTunes after you've loaded it into the library.

To clarify: if you use an ISO image mounter such as one of the two mentioned before this sentence, then you should have no issue loading that 'cd' (since the computer has been tricked into thinking there is a physical CD in the computer) into your music library (iTunes, etc), where the track info should then be seen.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Money, That worked, much easier I might add. 

I'm usually not this retarded, it just wasn't working.

As mentioned before, anyone got a track listing for this baby? Between this and the focal CDs i should be made for a little while.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is the track info that i found, although the CD name it comes up with is UpClose Vol 11.

Album Artist : Various Artists
Album : UpClose Volume 11
Disc : 1/1


Track : 1
Title : Deedle's Blues / Diane Schuur
Length : 3:31
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 2
Title : Good Friends / Bill Champlin
Length : 5:06
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 3
Title : Tattoo / Nelson Kole
Length : 5:40
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 4
Title : No Place To Go / Perri
Length : 4:26
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 5
Title : The Key To You / David Benoit & David Pack
Length : 5:02
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 6
Title : Evolution / Bill Meyers
Length : 6:58
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 7
Title : It's Too Late / David Lasley
Length : 5:02
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 8
Title : Beach Trails - David Benoit
Length : 4:08
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 9
Title : I Got It Bad And That Ain't Good / Toni Tennille
Length : 4:03
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 10
Title : Black Forest / Luis Conte
Length : 4:42
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 11
Title : Never Give Up / Tim Weisberg & Amy Holland
Length : 3:51
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 12
Title : Incognito / Uncle Festive
Length : 4:42
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


Track : 13
Title : Target - Tom Scott
Length : 4:05
Rating : 0
Genre : Jazz


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there something special about this CD? Like, was it recorded and mastered using a fully flat frequency response in the studio?


----------



## betimmm (Oct 31, 2008)

nice music colletcion.. i downloaded the focal cds... now im going to try this one


----------



## sizzox (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool thanks for the download cant wait to try it out.


----------



## RajunCajun (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the download, giving it a try now.


----------



## kenk (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks OP, really appreciate it. Great CD BTW.


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

downloading this file now.
since I downloaded the Focal discs and now this, i thought i might as well give back and am uploading an Usher Demo CD. i think you guys will like... some great tracks that will put your system through its paces.
I'll inform once done. i also have 5 of the sheffield CD's... pm if your interested in that.
bump.


----------



## loddie (Jun 23, 2006)

I tried to download the link in the "edit," but MegaUpLoad site says link is not available.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I used ECA to capture to a cue/wav format seems to work the best.
I use a Plextor Platinum 2 writer.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you, tracklist looks nice!


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## fatman406 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hate to bump a SUPER old thread but scince Megaupload was siezed by the government, any mirror sites i can download this from?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I can upload it somewhere if you want, but it'll be later tonight.


----------



## fatman406 (Jul 19, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> I can upload it somewhere if you want, but it'll be later tonight.


 I would be great if you could, if not then if someone else has a copy to post up a link!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Six months later! I had forgotten all about it. 

I'll see if I can track down the cd somewhere.


----------



## fatman406 (Jul 19, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> Six months later! I had forgotten all about it.
> 
> I'll see if I can track down the cd somewhere.


Well Better late than never! 

I lost my copy and there was a song called target that I cant find anywhere. That and the cd had some pretty good song selections too.


----------

